# Urban Australia and New Zealand!



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BDNb9uTlgDp/


Brisbane: Last Light by Chris Ring, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*









https://www.facebook.com/AerialAdvan...type=3&theater Aerial Advantage


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*



KRuddPM said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Auckland, New Zealand*









Source









Source


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*

Sydney CBD (Downtown), North Sydney, Chatswood skylines in a single photograph.


Leaving Sydney by Gilad Rom, on Flickr











By Essence Double Bay


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*



KRuddPM said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Adelaide, South Australia*


Adelaide from the North by McFlorry5000, on Flickr




By Trentino Priori, from Google Plus.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Wellington, New Zealand*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*

3F6A0583 by jakejpeg, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Adelaide, South Australia*



















Image by Norman from Sensational Adelaide


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*

Flinders Street Railway Station by Robert Casboult, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*



Parra 1 said:


> IMG_8160 by SJR2912, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8161 by SJR2912, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*

Fun times at Betty Jetty yesterday. #perth @perth_life @australia by Mladen in Oz, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Docklands, Melbourne, Victoria*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*

very old pic but shows how daunting the Sydney Opera House can look from some angles









source http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/australia/images/32220028/title/sydney-wallpaper


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Wellington, New Zealand*



thewallpart6 said:


> _DSC2157.jpg by skinnybrager, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Gold Coast, Queensland*



















Source Wikipedia


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Gold Coast, Queensland*










Source http://www.booktoday.com.au/


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*

Old pic, but a great view of the Swan River









Source http://imgur.com/YbF85RF


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*East Perth, Western Australia*









Source http://imgur.com/EThjM7l


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Double Bay, Sydney, Australia*



cnd said:


> By Sydney Sotheby's Realty


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Gold Coast, Queensland*



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Skyline by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Newstead, Brisbane, Queensland*









photo by: Jerry Nicholls


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Pyrmont and Anzac bridge, Sydney, New South Wales*


Pyrmont & Anzac Bridge- 

by Erich Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Milson's Point, Sydney, New South Wales*



Parra 1 said:


> Sydney Architecture 2016 - NORTH SHORE K ( #114 in series) - Sydney AU 17Jan2016 by JAYKAY144, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*



thewallpart6 said:


> South Perth, Perth by Kanu Bhana, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Southbank, Melbourne, Victoria*



SYDNEY said:


> *PRECINCT | SOUTHBANK*
> 06 FEB 2016 | 33°C
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney Harbour Bridge, New South Wales*



cnd said:


> Bridge Climb by David Clifford





cnd said:


> Sydney by Sergey Tkachev


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Elizabeth Quay footbridge, Perth, Western Australia*

All pics by hayds, Perth forumer


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*









source http://garysanis.com/Australia/_DocPics/Sydney/_SydPics.htm


















source SydneyResort.com









source genkin.org


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*


Sydney by Arthur Hent, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Wellington, New Zealand*

Wellington from Mt Victoria by David Duncan, on Flickr

Wellington by newzild, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Darwin, Northern Territory*



thewallpart6 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/swormleaton/26405905935/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*



















pics by glennwilson


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Gold Coast, Queensland*



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> perfect paradise-20 by Maria Morri, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*

pic by Melbourne forumer Sydney


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*


Ferry Arriving at South Perth by Matthew Boggs, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*


Perth City by Eerik Sandstrom, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*

Elizabeth Quay

pics taken by Perth forumer ipAddicted


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Australia*









Source; http://www.stratusaerial.com.au









source; http://www.stratusaerial.com.au/#!portfolio/ugk5m


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*St Kilda Road, Melbourne, Victoria*


snaking urban development by Joel Wigley, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*



mic said:


> *Melbourne from the South*
> 
> 
> picture host
> www.lensaloft.com.au


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Good job PD. We tend to see a lot of the big city skyline shots (Melbourne/Sydney/Brisbane/Perth) so I especially liked the city street shots and Adelaide photos.

How long does it take to drive from Sydney to Newcastle and is there all day rail service between the 2?


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Good job PD. We tend to see a lot of the big city skyline shots (Melbourne/Sydney/Brisbane/Perth) so I especially liked the city street shots and Adelaide photos.
> 
> How long does it take to drive from Sydney to Newcastle and is there all day rail service between the 2?


I've never done it, but I just checked Google maps, it says 2 hours.

There is actually a city in between Sydney and Newcastle - Central Coast.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*King st, Sydney, New South Wales*



saint_timmy said:


> Taken a couple of weeks ago on King St.
> 
> Stopped and looked at this building for a while, because I had honestly never looked up and noticed the upper parts of this building before, and I must've walked past it maybe 15, 20 times before.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Fitzroy, Melbourne, Victoria*



SYDNEY said:


> *PRECINCT | FITZROY*
> 07 NOV 2015 | 17°C
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*


 source; www.lensaloft.com.au


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*

pic by Glenn Wilson


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Hobart, Tasmania*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Hobart, Tasmania*



















pics source: www.hobartcity.com.au


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Wellington, New Zealand*










http://static.wixstatic.com/media/9....jpg_srz_980_653_85_22_0.50_1.20_0.00_jpg_srz


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*

Booming Melbourne!
pics by Redden


----------



## JebThePleb (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a good cityscape pic of Canberra, I need one.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

JebThePleb said:


> Does anyone have a good cityscape pic of Canberra, I need one.


Here you go:

*Canberra, Australian Capital Territory*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

^^

*Canberra, Australian Capital Territory*

And here is a non-parliament pic of Canberra:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*









source: http://www.isaleproperty.com.au


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*

From the Old Swan Brewery










http://www.onehundredandeight.com.au/en/gallery/image-gallery/


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Anzac Bridge, Sydney, New South Wales*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/harlz_/3708694966/sizes/l/


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*



Grollo said:


> Epic photographs by Lensasoft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chatswood, Sydney, New South Wales*










North Head Sunset 51  by Ed Dear Photogrpahy


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Docklands, Melbourne, Victoria*



SYDNEY said:


> *PRECINCT | DOCKLANDS*
> 11 MAR 2016 | 26°C
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Burswood and Rivervale, Perth, Western Australia*

**Crown Casino under construction**


Crown Casino Perth WA - New Developments by Chris Fouracres, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*



mobus said:


> River Bend by Chris Ring, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*


MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA, VICTORIA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGSuaoWx6l4/


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*



Parra 1 said:


> Evening in CBD by eveazure, on Flickr





saint_timmy said:


> sydney northern cbd by guy wilkinson photography, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*


Perth City Colours by Kirk Hille, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*



cnd said:


> By is400o


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Bondi Junction, Sydney, New South Wales*



cnd said:


> By Sydneyskyline


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Docklands, Melbourne, Victoria*



redden said:


> screen capture tool


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://imgur.com/a/0qzOh


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*



hayds said:


> by Rob Coates on flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Gold Coast, Queensland*



Dimethyltryptamine said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Auckland, New Zealand*



jafa said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*'Big Red', Sydney, New South Wales*



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*

Sydney City with Goat Island in foreground by Edmund Vance, on Flickr

Sydney City and Barangaroo with Goat Island in the foreground by Edmund Vance, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Gold Coast, Queensland*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Gold Coast, Queensland*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Western Australia*

@perthcityaus


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth from Claisebrook Cove, Western Australia*

Claisebrook Cove - 3 by Sue Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Auckland, New Zealand*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*


SYDNEY CITY by bennychun, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*



redden said:


> free pic
> 
> how to take screenshots


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sydney, New South Wales*

Giant in the sky by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Hobart, Tasmania*



mobus said:


> Hobart City on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*'International Towers', Sydney, New South Wales*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Cairns, Queensland*



JayT said:


> Photo from the Cairns Post Facebook page of Cairns last Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Melbourne, Victoria*


www.lensaloft.com.au via lensaloft Facebook page.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*North Sydney, New South Wales*

Skyline from Observatory Hill by Shihab Imam, on Flickr









By Sydney Skyline


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Brisbane, Queensland*



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Vivid Sydney 2016*



Mornnb said:


> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr\
> 
> 
> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Vivid Sydney 2016*



Mornnb said:


> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Vivid Sydney 2016*



Mornnb said:


> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Vivid Sydney 2016*



Mornnb said:


> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Vivid Sydney 2016*



Mornnb said:


> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
> ...


----------

